# Skill Select process..



## MylesT (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi There,

Very new to this forum and hoping to be a regular visitor.

I am about to embark on the SkillSelect application process for the following visa types:

Subclass 189 Skilled – Independent (Permanent)
Subclass 190 Skilled – Nominated (Permanent)
Subclass 489 Skilled – Regional Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional)

Does anyone have any experience with this and/or advice to give if having their skills assessed by the ACS (ANZSCO Code: 261111)? Tips that might help the application?

Thanks for any info in advance and hope your applications are successful

MylesT


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Myles -

Read the ACS documentation very carefully - they can be very strict. Especially make sure you understand their view of the different IT occupations and the specific duties for each - a common issue with ACS is applying under the wrong occupation code where your actual duties and experience conform with a different code than the one you applied under.

Make sure all your employer documents are exactly to specs, etc. Also, the 189 and 190 are quite different - the 189 requires no state sponsorship, but the 190 and 489 do - the state sponsorship process is also quite specific.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MylesT (Jan 17, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks alot for the headsup - I will certainly do my homework before tackling

Cheers,

Myles


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

MylesT said:


> Thanks alot for the headsup - I will certainly do my homework before tackling
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Myles


Hi,

I'm just about to log my EOI on Skill Select, applying for the 190 with 223311 ANZSCO, how long do you think before I hear back from them?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm just about to log my EOI on Skill Select, applying for the 190 with 223311 ANZSCO, how long do you think before I hear back from them?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Earl -

If you have completed your skills assessment and have already received an approved sponsorship from the state/territory you've applied to (a real sponsorship, not a "we like you but we'll put you on our waiting list" response), the invitation from DIAC should be coming very shortly since the key to the 190 visa is the state sponsorship approval.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Mark,


Thanks for your reply, I don't have an approved state sponsorship as yet, but have received a "Positive" on my skill assessment from Vetassess.

The consultant says that they will wait for a response and then apply for a state sponsorship.

Is that how it works?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Earl -

Sorry, I'm confused - wait for a response from whom? Who does the consultant work for - you or someone else? Let me know and I can assist further.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Mark,


Now your reply has confused me  , what is the process once you lodge an EOI, do you have to wait for an invitation?

I was checking my points and I currently score 75, inclusive of 5 for state sponsorship.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Earldro -

Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you!

You are applying for the subclass 190 state/territory sponsored skilled visa from what you posted earlier, correct? Assuming that is correct, you need to:

1. Get IELTS scores of 6 or better on all bands
2. Get positive skills assessment results
3. Lodge EOI
4. Complete and lodge state sponsorship application package
(sometimes steps 3 and 4 are reversed depending on the state)
5. Once you have approval of state sponsorship, they should generate invitation for your EOI
6. Once you receive invitation, complete all visa application forms as per instructions on online Skillselect system and pay visa application fee to DIAC
7. Wait for visa application approval

Hope this helps - please advise any questions if your visa consultant cannot answer for you.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nectar2012 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there

as you got a positive skill assessment from Vetassess, may i know the processing time, as even i have applied for and waiting more than 3 weeks..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nectar -

Typically Vetassess decisions are taking 6 weeks or so, but they were closed for the holidays so I'd look for something in perhaps 30 days or so. They may be able to catch up after the holidays and get it out faster, not sure, but be patient!

Good luck -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Nectar2012,


My Vetassess assessment took exactly 8 weeks, so yea as Mark said, should be happening in a few weeks.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Mark,


Appreciate the patience and detailed reply, I will have a word with my consultant and find out when they would be applying for the state sponsorship.

Have a good weekend,

Earl


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

I had applied for my 190 visa on SkillSelect yesterday, got my TRN generated and while uploading documents the website froze, my EOI still says "INVITED" and the "Apply Visa" button is still active.

I called DIAC this morning to check and the lady wasnt able to pull up any record using my TRN.

When I log in using my TRN I am able to view documents already uploaded and continue uploading, and the status there says "Application Received"

Do i need to be concerned or does the system take time to refresh? My invitation expires on the 23rd of June.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

You might give it another 24 hours then call again to check. If they still cannot see your TRN, you may need to start the process again or ask them for further advice.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

